# Correct Rear Fender For Prewar Schwinn Cycle Truck



## tuscankid (May 4, 2016)

I am near completion of all the parts needed to restore my 1939 Schwinn cycle truck.
It has the short steer tube
What, I need to know, what is the correct rear fender for this bike.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## cyclingday (May 4, 2016)

C model rear fender with semi tubular type braces.

The front fender had flat braces.
This discrepancy always confuses everyone at first.
The flat front braces allowed for freedom of movement for the drop stand.


----------



## tuscankid (May 4, 2016)

What would be a c model


----------



## OhioJones (May 5, 2016)

My apologies if the quality of these photos is not the best. I think that they should help to at least give you a general idea, though. Last photo is of the flat fender braces previously mentioned. These are both pretty ratty, but I am hopeful that with some tough love they will be salvagable. 

Good luck!


----------



## tuscankid (May 5, 2016)

Thank You, my bike had the correct fender and braces on the front. The rear fender was incorrect, it had a peaked fender on it.
Does the model c, have a model name.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## OhioJones (May 5, 2016)

tuscankid said:


> Thank You, my bike had the correct fender and braces on the front. The rear fender was incorrect, it had a peaked fender on it.
> Does the model c, have a model name.
> Thanks,
> Steve




I could not answer that. I mean, maybe? I figured the C came from the shape of the fender. Hopefully, someone more knowledgable can answer this one for ya. Glad i could help with what little i could. Hopefully, you can get lucky and pickup a lone rear fender.


----------



## tuscankid (May 5, 2016)

Thank You, I will be on the look. If you have some time and don't mind, could you measure the length from top hole, where fender mounts to frame to where it meets by the kick stand.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## bobcycles (May 5, 2016)

1939 and 1940 DX is the same fender also


----------



## OhioJones (May 5, 2016)

tuscankid said:


> Thank You, I will be on the look. If you have some time and don't mind, could you measure the length from top hole, where fender mounts to frame to where it meets by the kick stand.
> Thanks,
> Steve




Not a problem. If I'm up early enough before work I will take a quick measurement and post. Otherwise, I'll post it tomorrow evening.


----------



## tuscankid (May 5, 2016)

Whatever works for you.
I greatly appreciate it.
Steve


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 5, 2016)

tuscankid said:


> Thank You, my bike had the correct fender and braces on the front. The rear fender was incorrect, it had a peaked fender on it.
> Does the model c, have a model name.
> Thanks,
> Steve



Curious what peaked fender it is.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tuscankid (May 5, 2016)

I have no idea, what it was. Sadly, I tossed it out about a month ago.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 5, 2016)

tuscankid said:


> I have no idea, what it was. Sadly, I tossed it out about a month ago.



Hope it wasn't a schwinn peaked fender... $$$

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (May 7, 2016)

This is from late ‘40s Schwinn page. The fenders (mudguards) on this one are the
 3” crescent style.


----------



## tuscankid (May 17, 2016)

How do you measure, fender width. over the top of fender or across bottom of fender.
What is a crescent fender?


----------



## OhioJones (May 17, 2016)

As far as across is concerned, I know that my front is 3 inches. Only reason I know this is because the other day I was looking at the remaining pinstriping and wanted to take some mental notes for future reference come paint and pinstripe time. =]

As far as your question, I'm a little confused. I know I was supposed to get back you and I apologize for not doing so. Let me know what ya need as far ast he fenders are concerned. I still have both off and am working on them atm.


----------



## tuscankid (May 17, 2016)

I have a fender and not sure what the width is for a cycletruck


----------



## tuscankid (May 17, 2016)

I measured it from side edge to side edge and was 3 inches


----------



## tuscankid (May 17, 2016)

My fender looks like the first fender in the pictures you posted


----------



## OhioJones (May 17, 2016)

tuscankid said:


> My fender looks like the first fender in the pictures you posted



Should both be right at 3 inches. Dents and bends could change that number in some places, but otherwise they should be right at the 3 inch mark. Tske a few photos and post them on here if you are still confused.


----------

